# Going rate for R&Q?



## cmdj1982 (14 Jan 2016)

Just wondering if anyone currently in or recently graduated) from ROTP has any idea the current deduction off of pay for R&Q during the stay at RMC? I have searched high and low and gotten some old figures here, but can't find any indication past posts from 2013...


----------



## mariomike (14 Jan 2016)

cmdj1982 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone currently in or recently graduated) from ROTP has any idea the current deduction off of pay for R&Q during the stay at RMC?



See also,

The Rations and Quarters Merged Thread  


			
				cmdj1982 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone currently in (or recently graduated) from ROTP has any idea of the current deduction off of pay for R&Q during their stay at RMC?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jan 2016)

cmdj1982 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone currently in or recently graduated) from ROTP has any idea the current deduction off of pay for R&Q during the stay at RMC? I have searched high and low and gotten some old figures here, but can't find any indication past posts from 2013...



As you are posting from a DWAN computer, can you not just turn around and ask your RMS staff for the latest figures?


----------



## MJP (14 Jan 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As you are posting from a DWAN computer, can you not just turn around and ask your RMS staff for the latest figures?



I didn't realize every building with a DWAN computer had a clerk that was up to date with the quarters costs for RMC. Must be a specialty course..... :not-again:


----------



## durhamcadet1 (26 Jan 2016)

cmdj1982 said:
			
		

> any idea the current deduction off of pay for R&Q during the stay at RMC



cmdj1982, It's about the same as you had seen in previous posts. About 750/month, leaving you about 500/month for personal use.


----------

